# Tein Springs ( not coils)



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

The coils are just way too much for me at over $1000 but wut about the springs--Does anyone know anything about them????

This is from the web page-It doesnt seem right...2.4 in front and and 1.2 in the rear.....I want to know more

NISSAN SENTRA

B14 95-98 STECH SKP16-AUB00
$220.00 3/168
5/280
-62
-2.4 -30
-1.2

I know we need to have a lower drop up front but 2.4 compared to 1.2!?!?!?!?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I know it seems like a big difference, but I bet you would be surprised. Mesure a stock B14 from hub center to fender lip and see what you come up with for difference front to rear. Then compare what would happen with that 2.4" front 1.2" rear drop. That should give you an idea of the situation. As far as lowering springs go for a B14 I think a 1.2" rear drop would be a heck of a lot nicer then the others out there for travel reasons. I am not sure however about how much of a drop the front will take. Stiffness plays a role too. The stiffer they are the less chance you have of hitting the stops. IIRC the front rate of those is higher then any of the Eibach springs and these are linear rate, the Eibachs are progresive.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn Pat U seem to be the go to guy here in the Suspension world--You're on just about everythread....lol

SO Im getting the feeling that you think I should go ahead and try these springs...Im gonna try this measuring up thing U mentioned--MAYBE it'll make it easier for me to get them...

I just hate being the Guinea Pig.....uknow


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah maybe we can get some type of group buy going....
i would love a set of springs as well


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sel I would luv to get in on a Group Buy but....I dont want to have to wait to have this all setup and then people start backing out and everything.....

I just know I have to get rid of these Arospeed crap coilovers ASAP!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

my car is screaming for a drop....i don't need Co's
I will not be doing anything but street driving or drag at the track...
but these springs sound good..
and the price is really catching..


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

> I just hate being the Guinea Pig.....uknow


Dude, you dont even know


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well I guess I should take a risk than--I mean I can tell they handle their business right cuz they already have the drops set according to how a Sentra really is


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You guys know the rates on these? If they're stiff enough, I might have to consider a set...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

He listed the rates: 168R 280F


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *He listed the rates: 168R 280F *


Oh, sorry I missed it. The rear rates seem good, but the front is kind of soft for such a dramatic drop. Hmm...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Stiffer than Eibachs


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Stiffer than Eibachs *


True. When I get suspension, I'll be getting something like 450f, 400r minimum though. If the Teins were at least 200-300f, I was considering them. It's alright though.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *True. When I get suspension, I'll be getting something like 450f, 400r minimum though. If the Teins were at least 200-300f, I was considering them. It's alright though. *



Look Im gonna be honest here Im not even sure how this rate thing works really....Barnoun you're saying U would want 450f-400r--That seems like such a big diff. from what these Teins have to offer--BUT

I dont get it---The Teins are 280f and you're saying if they were 200-300f U would consider them...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *...I dont get it---The Teins are 280f and you're saying if they were 200-300f U would consider them... *


ahhh! Sorry for the confusion(don't know what I was on) I thought 280 was the rear rate. I'd like 450f/400r but that's kind of expensive. The teins do sound good at 280f/168r. Now I am considering them.

edit: Where did you find these springs? I checked on the teinusa.com site and they aren't listed.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah they do bar....http://tein.com/nissan.html

Just go under coil overs and theres a spring set-up section

Now U prob. dont remember me barnoun but when I first got on B15sentra.net U were the one that helped me when I had no idea wut to do about Being stuck with Arospeed coils....Anyways U told me to get rid of them-I didnt listen to that or your suggestion about the B13 strut up front

IM AN IDIOT!!!!!

But if you're giving these the OK along with Pat than Im on my way to ordering...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*!*

Hold up, I just checked on the link you gave me, and while they are listed there, the front rate is indeed 168, and the rear is 280. I don't know, but 168lbs/in. does sound low for a 2.4in front drop. What do you think Pat?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Uthink it should be higher right..... I dont even know how this works or wut it means --the rates???

The higer the rate the better right???


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Well, the higher the rates the faster the car settles into a corner. It reacts quicker during transitions and is less likely to hit the bumpstops. The main reason why the front rates should be higher is because the car's being lowered 2.4 inches up front. That's a lot considering we have little travel to begin with. If the rate is higher, the suspension will have less of a tendency to hit the bumpstops. There's other reasons why you want higher front/rear rates, but I don't know enough to feel confident trying to explain them(they have to do with higher rear rates inducing rotation and stuff like that). For the street though, that's the main reason(if you want to maintain a somewhat comfortable ride).


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

So 168 isnt enuff for a 2.4 drop....It is more than Eibach and I dont think any other Spring really matches up to them--that I know of..


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

im thinking about dumping my pro-kits for the tein springs....i hate the front fender well gap i checked Options auto salon and theyre selling for a pretty decent price i beleive for 165 a set+tax/shipping whatever heres the addy for the page http://www.optauto.com/webstore/pro...ariation=&aitem=3&mitem=19&back=yes&dept=1438


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Arsenal200SX said:


> *im thinking about dumping my pro-kits for the tein springs....i hate the front fender well gap i checked Options auto salon and theyre selling for a pretty decent price i beleive for 165 a set+tax/shipping whatever heres the addy for the page http://www.optauto.com/webstore/pro...ariation=&aitem=3&mitem=19&back=yes&dept=1438 *


Ah man I thought when I found them for $180--it was a good price. If I were U I would def. get them Arsenal....esp. since Im too scared to be the first to do it..  

No but seriously that is a good price--I just might have to do it cuz my suspension right now is not only bottoming out but its completly throwing my alignment off....No matter what I try or where I go the car has not been aligned right since I put these Arospeed crap coilovers on--


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah that is a good price, but they are on backorder


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah i was checking that out....but they appear to always be under 190 or so..still not bad i figure


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I noticed that too....I would think they would charge a little more since they are supposed to be of such a higher quality.....BUT Im not complaining...

I just want someone to try them already and post pics!!! :jump:


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I'm down to get a set, I have the GC coilovers and the collar setup is getting on my nerves, so I'm gonna ditch the collars and springs. I'm going with the Tein's but the 1.2 in the rear puzzles me, I don't wanna look like I'm hunting for racoons.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *I'm down to get a set, I have the GC coilovers and the collar setup is getting on my nerves, so I'm gonna ditch the collars and springs. I'm going with the Tein's but the 1.2 in the rear puzzles me, I don't wanna look like I'm hunting for racoons. *


Hey JT--wut do U mean the collar set up??? Whats the problem with it???

ANd yeah the 1.2 in the rear bothers me too but I talked to this guy and this is what he said:

Tein has been around for awhile and they make good quality suspensions. They are way better than most lowering springs. That said, I like the way it looks in my friend's car. It has this mean stance since the front spring is lower than the back. It doesn't have this gap that you see on most lowered nissans. I love the ride quality. Just to let you know, this is the soft spring with stock struts. That's what my friend want for his suspension. He's not into racing or anything; just looks. 
For a weekend warior, I'll sugest hard spring and agx adjustables. For the streets, I put the agx on #2 front, #3 or 4 for the rear. Maxed out for the track. This is the set-up that I have on my skyline when I was in Japan. It's low but it does not bottom out on me. Of course, you have to cut the bump stop just like any other lowered suspension. 
Now for the medium springs, I still have to install it to my friend's G20 and find out exactly how the ride is. This is just my opinion; take it with a grain of salt. I hope this will help.
Bob


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

The GC coilover threads are not on the actual strut/shock like most coilover setups. They actually use a threaded collar that goes over the strut/shock that the adjustable ring goes on. Problem #1 the collar on the back has space between the shock, therefore making tht clunking noise that all GC owners complain about, even after sealing it up, you get noise still on the big bumps. Problem #2 since it is a collar, it is shorter and so is the spring. The rear spring is about half the size of a regular spring, therefore causing crazy bottoming, you have to raise it up to almost stock to not bottom on that shit. Needles to say, The AGX's are amazing on handling, so I am going with regular springs, and using the GC's for shows only. And thru all my searching, Tein is in the top 2 so far. But Eibach doesn't go low enough. So Tein it is!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *The GC coilover threads are not on the actual strut/shock like most coilover setups. They actually use a threaded collar that goes over the strut/shock that the adjustable ring goes on. Problem #1 the collar on the back has space between the shock, therefore making tht clunking noise that all GC owners complain about, even after sealing it up, you get noise still on the big bumps. Problem #2 since it is a collar, it is shorter and so is the spring. The rear spring is about half the size of a regular spring, therefore causing crazy bottoming, you have to raise it up to almost stock to not bottom on that shit. Needles to say, The AGX's are amazing on handling, so I am going with regular springs, and using the GC's for shows only. And thru all my searching, Tein is in the top 2 so far. But Eibach doesn't go low enough. So Tein it is!!! *


Well Damn U just killed my whold Ground Control mind set. I have read about the noise and what not but I havent read abou the bottoming out like this.....Yo I have so many problems wit the POS Arospeed Coils I have now-Ill be damned if I spend 3 and still have problems...

Maybe I should just take the risk and go with the Teins--hey how soon are U planning to get-maybe we can get em together and get a little deal....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I smell group buy....

so who is starting it..?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Btw Mp please clean the box...
I can't pm you


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*MP2050*

I'm prolly gettin em next month, I'll get em with you, I'm cool wit that.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: MP2050*



JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *I'm prolly gettin em next month, I'll get em with you, I'm cool wit that. *


Yeah thats when IM hoping to get....how bout U selrider-U in. I know with three people I can prob. work out t a deal....

Oh and my box is clear now sorry bout that...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

We're all on the east coast too, so shipping should be the same.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

get me a price... I can be down to... I have the money... but want to know the price first


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

What does it mean if a set of springs are progressive?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *What does it mean if a set of springs are progressive? *


It means the spring rate gets stiffer as the spring is compressed more, like while in a corner. This is generally not bad for street springs since the ride is relatively soft while cruising around and as you start driving more performance oriented, the ride gets stiffer to compensate in a sense. Remember that for racing linear rate springs are better since it's much easier to predict how the car is going to behave in any given turn, since the spring rate isn't changing while in the middle of a corner.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im going to try emailing some of the companies about it this week....Ill tell them that theirs three of us and were looking for a deal on a set..

You guys feel free to do the same..


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey guys this is what I can do:
I currently have these on special:
3 sets of Apex Nissan Sentra/200SX 1995-up B14 40mm $100+shipping

But for three sets of TEIN springs, I can do $220 free shipping on each set.
Now if the GB # get up to about 10+ I can drop the price too!

Please Let us know,
[email protected]
www.ilpperformance.com
[email protected]
610-614-0903


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

well this guy can do this for us..... its a company called Turbo Evolution...

Hey,

If you can manage to get 5 people to join the GB and order 5 set from me at the same time, I can give you each for $160 shipped. If interested, let me know. Thanks!!

Tony


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I'm down for whatever. I aint got nothin to lose.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah id be in for that


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Yo MP*

Whenever you ready let me know, I wanna be the first to let everyone know how good these springs are. I did the measurements, and the back is not gonna look too bad at all with 17's.


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

i want in i have to order before march 10 see in that i will be goin to boot camp the 18 i gotta give time for my parents to know somethings on the way home. but i would be down with that 160 price.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

For 160 hells yeah, i want to get rid of my dropzone springs because i dont feel so confident about them they lower 2 inches in front and rear, but the quality i dont know about that. So ill definitely buy the tein springs for 160, especially if im buying good shocks and struts.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

They look good, seems they know what theyre doing especially with the fender height problem in the front, they tried to even the rear and front out so they look the same, theyre also from Japan too, oooh.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Everyone POST HERE if you are serious.....

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12976


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

which struts are you guys planning on using with these springs?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ive got the regular KYB gas shocks...its up to you


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I'm keeping my KYB AGX's, they are the bomb!


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> I'm keeping my KYB AGX's, they are the bomb!


Im guessing they are too lol.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> But for three sets of TEIN springs, I can do $220 free shipping on each set.



You call that a deal, no one sells them for that much, esp. if its a group buy.


----------

